
Ask HN: Why Does China Download US-Only iOS Apps - hamburglar1
I have put a few apps in the app store that target specifically the US market but have significant daily downloads from china but no usage. These apps require US phone number verification.<p>One guess I would have is that there is some competition research firms operating out of there. This doesn&#x27;t make a ton of sense given we would likely see similar downloads in the US which we don&#x27;t.<p>Any ideas&#x2F;experience?
======
kukudi1028
When you say "downloads from China", do you mean the user location is in
China?

Maybe you can copy the download link here and I'll help test from China.

